# colostrum freezing and thawing question



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I got 2 gallons of colostrum from a Jersey dairy farmer I know to stick in my freezer in case I need it.(I needed it last time and only had the powdered stuff)
He froze it already ,in gallon jugs. I was surprised how yellow it is! Anyways,I'd rather have it in smaller bottles so I can thaw it quicker,so I'm thinking thaw in fridge ,fill some smaller bottles and refreeze. would that be ok to do?
Also,how long can I store it frozen (in a chest with no defrost cycle)? And how warm can the water be to thaw it in? Lukewarm? Warmer as long as it does not boil??
And once it is thawed in warm water I probably should not freeze it again?
(I'm thinking if I start thawing and the calf ends up nursing on mom)
Thanks so much,
Chris


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a lot of colostrum in the freezer, too, from when our cow calved this May, "just in case"...

Might like to sell it if it doesn't stay very long.

Good questions, I hope someone will answer!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I freeze colostrum in one gallon ziplock bags. I pour the back about 1/4 full and then lay them out flat to freeze. When I need them, I put them in the sink with some lukewarm water and they thaw pretty quickly because they're so thin and the heat can get at them. I heat the stuff up for feeding submerged in hot water out of the kitchen sink inside the bottle I'm gonna feed it with.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Can't say if it is ok or not, but I wouldn't thaw and refreeze. Just doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Francis ,Thanks, that is a great idea! 
But ok ,can I thaw and refreeze ?
And how long does it store???
Thanks, Chris


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

I would hesitate to thaw and then refreeze. Not sure how much damage would be done.

I do know that colostrum will last 1 year if frozen properly and kept frozen.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

I would not thaw and re-freeze. If the jug is plastic, You could cut it off and saw the block of colostrum in half without losing much.ck


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Is it worth the risk? I guess you have to decide that for yourself. 
A gallon can be fed before it goes bad in the fridge.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we have thawed and refroze colostrum, because it was all we had. It wont be as good as if you had not, but when you are talking life or death, it is better than none at all.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

The dairy farmer we get ours from just brings it over right away in pails (good excuse to come and visit after milking) and we chill and then freeze it how we want it. Milk jugs, freezer bags and 2-liter pop bottles work fine, but double-bag the bags or use black tape to seal the bottle lids on. Date everything of course. 

Bottles take longer to warm up than flat bags, just keep shaking them to get the warm stuff at the edges moved around. Also keep changing the cooling water to as hot as comes out of the faucet.

Anything we don't use up quickly out of one container goes to the cats. We always have more than we need, so no refreezing here.

Peg


----------

